# Wilmington, NC AKC male 7yrs Craigslist



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Found this add on the local craigslist. I have e-mailed to see if I can find out any more about him. (Oak Island is about 35 min from Wilmington, NC)

Friendly AKC shepherd 

*Friendly AKC German Shepherd (Oak Island NC)*

-----------------------------------------------------------------Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-03-15, 10:44PM EDT



7 year old AKC German Shepherd needs home with big yard and lots of attention. We are gone a lot and can't give him the attention he needs. Very friendly and loves to play and do tricks


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Ugh, I'm so sick of all these people on craigslist trying to give their dogs away... it's heartbreaking!

I hope he can find a new, loving home.


----------

